
Wordpress Alternatives List - thereyougo
https://startupstashs.com/wordpress-alternative
======
bastijn
This article for me fails to provide the number one key comparison why I use
wordpress. The availability of plugins for nearly everything, almost always
free. The community aspect is the most important factor for most people
selecting wordpress I feel. Especially in the non-commercial context.

WordPress gives me the perfect mix of control and easy extensions on demand,
without effort.

~~~
iflywithbook
I agree

I tried Wix for a while

But to be honest I really love wordpress.

The number of plugins is insane.

The bad thing about wordpress is the security.

I feel like if you run a wordpress site its more likley to get security
vuanrbilities than a site that runs on another CMS

the list is pretty cool due, it shows some alternatives I never saw before

~~~
Nagyman
I've had good experiences with [https://wpengine.com/](https://wpengine.com/)
for corporate sites anyway. It's not free, but a security incident can be far
more costly.

------
boring_twenties
OK, what is the deal with sites like this one?

I can more or less understand not being able to see the content at all without
JavaScript.

But on this page, it seems to fully load for a split second, and _then_ get
replaced with emptiness.

Like, what is even going on here? What mechanism is responsible for removing
all the content from the page after it's loaded (presumably, it isn't JS?)

